
Ask HN: How important is it that MariaDB says “Bye”? - flyGuyOnTheSly
<p><pre><code>  MariaDB [(none)]&gt; quit;
  Bye
</code></pre>
It&#x27;s not necessary.<p>It&#x27;s not helpful.<p>It&#x27;s hilariously anthropomorphic because I am the programmer editing the code on the machine.<p>I barely notice it.<p>But it&#x27;s there.<p>And I am curious what the HN community thinks of it&#x27;s worth.
======
eb0la
I guess It could be useful to automate scripts. Instead of having expect
waiting for a prompt, just wait for 'Bye' and start the next step.

